# who else is still here........



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

whos working through the next few weeks.......not (cant?) taking leave......
am i the only one???? suppose i shouldnt complain......it will pay for my archery expenses in 2009


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I am around....*

I will probably sneek off with the family in the new year for a couple of weeks:shade:.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Me too. I am building up stock for the new year.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Working but taking a long weekend over xmas


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

yo!

i dont feel lonely anymore :embara:
yeah.....i'm looking forward to the long weekends.......and hopefully will be able to get some shooting done 

yo Folkers......any news?


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Need the rest before hitting Durban in January for the fun shoot


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

urabus said:


> yo!
> 
> i dont feel lonely anymore :embara:
> yeah.....i'm looking forward to the long weekends.......and hopefully will be able to get some shooting done
> ...


You've got PM


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have my money set aside to hunt, but I just can't get off of work to go.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have about 3 months of leave that I need to take this year, so I'm planning on getting out as much as possible. My biggest issue is that I cannot stray beyond 2 hours away from Maseru without special permission. I've only found 1 place to hunt with that is reasonable in the area. Because I live in Lesotho, I'm considered to be a foreign client and get stuck with US trophy fees. Otherwise, I’ll have to drive up to Limpopo were the outfitters don’t punish foreign hunters. I'm also looking forward to the the next tournament season to start, so hopefully I can go to some of those events.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am still at the sea, but will be back at work on Monday.


----------



## green-arrow (Aug 6, 2007)

green-arrow, greenarrow on SA Bowhunting Forum..


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I am still at work in Germany, but will be back in a couple of month !!!


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Folkers

PM my asb of stuur vir my jou e-pos adres. Ek wil met jou gesels oor 'n stel kabels en 'n snaar vir my Elite E-500.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

My long weekend turned into one very long working weekend:fuming:


----------

